# Time something was done about dutch corner???



## jdtate101 (18 Jul 2013)

I know it's part of the history of the climb, but is it about time something was done about the drunken lunacy that goes on?

I'm undecided on the subject, but get really annoyed when I see and hear of some of the stupid behaviour that goes on, all fuelled by massive amounts of booze. When I was in Alpe d'Huez for the Marmotte one of the Bar owners said she and many of the business owners dislike the dutch fans as they bring everything with them, so spend no money locally and leave the graveyard at the corner a right mess.

Discuss.......


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Jul 2013)

I have limited knowledge in this but i think if i was one of the riders trying to get through those crowds today i would have got off my bike and swung it at someone.


----------



## araapatlio (18 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I have limited knowledge in this but i think if i was one of the riders trying to get through those crowds today i would have got off my bike and swung it at someone.


 

They should be encouraged to do so, take 10 seconds off their time for every berk they punch.
They really got in TJ's face and I think someone's flag hit Porte when he was refueling Froome, he definitely looks back at the guy.


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Jul 2013)

araapatlio said:


> They should be encouraged to do so, take 10 seconds off their time for every berk they punch.
> They really got in TJ's face and I think someone's flag hit Porte when he was refueling Froome, he definitely looks back at the guy.


 
That would be cool, extra points if they were on drugs.


----------



## Raging Squirrel (18 Jul 2013)

It was the first time id even seen it today, and I was thinking woah! Some of the riders had some very near misses, one of them shoving a guy out of the way. Porte was nearly brought down by a flag, froome nearly took out a kid, a policeman ran out and rugby tackled some tool running up the road and a camerman on the back of a motorbike even shoved someone out the way. 

I thought it was a bit crazy, the riders shouldnt have to worry about not riding into people, I think personally it should be barriered off for safety


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Jul 2013)

Raging Squirrel said:


> It was the first time id even seen it today, and I was thinking woah! Some of the riders had some very near misses, one of them shoving a guy out of the way. Porte was nearly brought down by a flag, froome nearly took out a kid, a policeman ran out and rugby tackled some tool running up the road and a camerman on the back of a motorbike even shoved someone out the way.
> 
> I thought it was a bit crazy, the riders shouldnt have to worry about not riding into people, I think personally it should be barriered off for safety


 
Also the barriers should be electrified.


----------



## araapatlio (18 Jul 2013)

On one of the Corsican stages, some blert let his dog off the leash and it came perilously close to taking out the entire peloton.


----------



## Herbie (18 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I have limited knowledge in this but i think if i was one of the riders trying to get through those crowds today i would have got off my bike and swung it at someone.


 
I did see one rider push a "spectator" out of the way...I would have done the same...the crowd get so close. I don't think there is another sport where this can happen? And this is one the worlds biggest sports event if not the biggest....


----------



## DRHysted (19 Jul 2013)

It reminded me of the historic car rallying, where you would see the crowd parting just enougth for the cars to pass. Nowadays if the crowd is considered unsafe they cancel the stage.


----------



## Noodley (19 Jul 2013)

Ban life. It's a fecker.


----------



## Globalti (19 Jul 2013)

Barriers would get knocked down.


----------



## martint235 (19 Jul 2013)

It been part and parcel of the tour for years and is a fantastic spectacle. However having watched it yesterday I think, as someone said above, that people are now more interested in being on telly than in cheering on the riders. Also I think there's an element of "just how close can we get? Just what can we get away with?" creeping in. Yesterday was by far the worst I've seen it but I can't think what to do about it. It would be a shame to put barriers up (how long after barriers go up all up the Alpe before tickets start being sold etc) but the riders need to be kept safe.


----------



## Kies (19 Jul 2013)

On the live broadcast ..... Guy mooned the rider and TV, what is that about? 
You want him to park it in your butt crack mate?


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2013)

It's part of the sport and being able to get so close is what makes it special. If you look carefully, you can see it's self-policing sometimes, dicks get lamped by spectators as well as riders.

It's improved anyway. The crowds used to be so Partisan in the Giro and Vuelta, leading GC riders were spat on and hit if they were ahead of the home favourite.

If you don't like it, watch Golf.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (19 Jul 2013)

araapatlio said:


> On one of the Corsican stages, some blert let his dog off the leash and it came perilously close to taking out the entire peloton.


 

That happens virtually every year. It's a continental thing...dog, leash, peloton, road, crash, injury. What's the problem? C'est la vie!


----------



## tmesis (19 Jul 2013)

Kies said:


> On the live broadcast ..... Guy mooned the rider and TV, what is that about?
> You want him to park it in your butt crack mate?


 

Look at me, look at me, look at me. No, not at the riders, they're only riding a bike. LOOK AT ME. I HAVE AN A*SE-CRACK


----------



## Monsieur Remings (19 Jul 2013)

I also think in places the motorcycle crews could have been a bit closer to the front of the riders, carving out a gap. Perhaps this was considered pointless as it really needs a motorbike on both sides to make a difference and there just wasn't the space?

Mavic need to design a neutral, carbon-fibre scythe chariot with a bladed axel (which isn't carbon-fibre) with _Le Blaireau_ next to the driver, hitting and threatening random spectators dressed up as Borat as they attempt to get too close..


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2013)

I think the maddest year I witnessed was the Time Trial year, 2005, was it. That was crazy.


----------



## Herzog (19 Jul 2013)

Merckx, Puy de Dome 1975 - Been going on for years (some worse than others of course).

Without fencing off the entire climb (not going to happen), employing more security staff (not going to happen), or banning alcohol on the climbs (definitely not going to happen) there is very little than can be done.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (19 Jul 2013)

Whats dutch corner? Is that where all them idiots get in the way on the tour?


----------



## ayceejay (19 Jul 2013)

How to deal with crazy fans courtesy of 'Chainstay'


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Jul 2013)

I like that ^^


----------



## oldroadman (19 Jul 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> I also think in places the motorcycle crews could have been a bit closer to the front of the riders, carving out a gap. Perhaps this was considered pointless as it really needs a motorbike on both sides to make a difference and there just wasn't the space?[/B]
> 
> Mavic need to design a neutral, carbon-fibre chariot with a bladed axel (which isn't carbon-fibre) with _Le Blaireau_ next to the driver, hitting, twatting and threatening random protesters dressed up as Borat as they attempt to get too close..


 
They are close enough, there's enough exhaust to breathe along with beery yelling breath without being any closer. It's been known that motos can get in the way at times when it's tight. Italy is the maddest place for this, too many motos on races, at least TdF restrict the numbers of press/radio/TV bikes.
The runners are the worst, if you have one trip over in front of you, down you go. Love the fans, hate the running fools. Some of the motos have a little unofficial contest to see who can whack most nitwits, you don't see it on TV but some of the Gendarmerie can be very useful with the boot!


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Jul 2013)

oldroadman said:


> They are close enough, there's enough exhaust to breathe along with beery yelling breath without being any closer. It's been known that motos can get in the way at times when it's tight. Italy is the maddest place for this, too many motos on races, at least TdF restrict the numbers of press/radio/TV bikes.
> The runners are the worst, if you have one trip over in front of you, down you go. Love the fans, hate the running fools. Some of the motos have a little unofficial contest to see who can whack most nitwits, *you don't see it on TV but some of the Gendarmerie can be very useful with the boot*!


 
This should get it's own highlights package.


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2013)

One shouldn't entirely discount the runners, like the one running next to Contador with a steak on a string or the one running next to Armstrong with a giant syringe which he pretended to inject into Armstrong's arm. I think Armstrong broke his syringe for that.


----------



## User169 (19 Jul 2013)

araapatlio said:


> On one of the Corsican stages, some blert let his dog off the leash and it came perilously close to taking out the entire peloton.


 
My favourite image of last year's TDF is Phil Gilbert fronting up to a spectator whose dog had just brought down the entire peleton. Brave Frenchie is cowering behind his wife and grandchild whilst the dog looks well chuffed.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jul 2013)

ayceejay said:


> How to deal with crazy fans courtesy of 'Chainstay'
> View attachment 26469



There is a video of that on YouTube


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2013)

The Contador steak one is not so impressive a picture, it was just funny at the time but...






after the Armstrong push


----------



## Hont (19 Jul 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> dutch fans...bring everything with them, so spend no money locally


 
The dutch are not exactly known for their largesse so that does not surprise me. Although my information comes from a Belgian colleague so....


----------



## Hont (19 Jul 2013)

Hate the runners. Someone needs to get them to understand it's not about them.


----------



## jdtate101 (19 Jul 2013)

fossyant said:


> There is a video of that on YouTube


 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJslHu86ZE8


----------



## Noodley (19 Jul 2013)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-VlmSXjrMY

Yeh let's stop mad feckers having fun!


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2013)

Noodley said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-VlmSXjrMY
> 
> Yeh let's stop mad feckers having fun!



I think my favourite bit is the chicken running after the nicked chair.


----------



## Noodley (19 Jul 2013)

Crackle said:


> I think my favourite bit is the chicken running after the nicked chair.


 
I missed that, mind you I am usually dancing with a chair above my head rather than watching it...


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2013)

Noodley said:


> I missed that, mind you I am usually dancing with a chair above my head rather than watching it...


yep. It's time to do something about Dutch corner, it's time to go there.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jul 2013)

Crackle said:


> yep. It's time to do something about Dutch corner, it's time to go there.


 


Looks bloody fun to me... a CC road trip beckons


----------



## laurence (19 Jul 2013)

the Dutch part of the Champs is fun too... first time i went to Paris to see the finale i was wearing and orange Orange bicycles cap and was hugged by various dutchies... mind you, they were hugging most people.

much more friendly than the yank corner where they only cheered USPS.

the Dutch and Flanders fans are always gregarious, but (mostly) friendly and cycle loving. it's part of the whole cycling thing.


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Jul 2013)

Hont said:


> The dutch are not exactly known for their largesse so that does not surprise me. Although my information comes from a Belgian colleague so....


 
I'm betting certain "supplies" they bring aren't on sale in France.


----------



## Noodley (19 Jul 2013)

Maybe we need to go to the Tour and have Nobbers Corner? We could invite the Dutch over...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I'm betting certain "supplies" they bring aren't on sale in France.



It is possible to hotbox an entire mountainside? Could trash the riders' drugs tests. Mind you, the first clue would be the Peloton changing course to buy Doritos.


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Jul 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> It is possible to hotbox an entire mountainside? Could trash the riders' drugs tests. Mind you, the first clue would be the Peloton changing course to buy Doritos.


 
It's possible to try and a valiant effort it would be too.


----------



## rualexander (19 Jul 2013)




----------



## Doseone (20 Jul 2013)

I look on the Dutch (and the Swedes actually) as our brothers. I like them as a rule and think they should be encouraged. Some of them are a bit tall, but that's ok.

There is not enough fun in the world. To be honest I'm a little bit jealous of Dutch corner.


----------



## gary r (22 Jul 2013)

i went to Alp Dhuez this year and was shocked at the behaviour of some "fans" ,there were some French on hairpin 10 of Alp Dhuez who booed and jeered every team sky vehicle that passed, they then threw a full bucket of water through the open window of a passing team Sky Jaguar.things got worse once the riders approached,throwing a handfulls of syringes in the air next to froome when he passed.on the second climb of the alp,they changed into lab coats in the the back of their van obvoiusly to cause more disruption,this was spotted by a few who held the doors shut (locking them in) until the main peleton had passed !!! once free they then decided to kick and punch anyone they could,running across the road and knocking a Europcar rider down.the fighting continued for a while and the local gendarmes didnt seen able to cope.even when the police arrived one broke free and punched another fan in the face.i had my 12 yr old son with me who found the whole episode quite disturbing and spoiled an otherwisw fantastic day.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2559767, member: 30090"]Indeed, we also need a CC mankini made, and a volunteer who can run up a mountain road at a sustained pace.....[/quote]



I vote for you..........


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2013)

User said:


> also it has been a lot worse in the past, plenty of riders assaulted by fans, not just the TDF but also at the Vuelta and Giro...



The Vuelta is historically much worse, isn't it? Merckx refused to ride it because of the fans, iirc.


----------



## User169 (22 Jul 2013)

Been a few mutterings in the press and on tele here; think the general feeling is that things might have got a bit overexuberant.


----------

